# Mike's maple



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's a little bowl I finished up for a trade with an Aussie member on WTU. Big leaf maple from @Mike1950 finished with roasted walnut oil and buffed. About 10" across and a little over 3" tall. C&C always welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2014)

Stunning wood in an equally stunning shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2014)

NICE bowl- Beautiful shape

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 23, 2014)

Great job! Man, you didn't waste any time on that. That beading on the base is a nice surprise too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 23, 2014)

Knocked it out of the park, Awesome !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful grain on a beautiful bowl. Another Keller killer! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks beautiful to me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty wood and bowl. I really like them thick like that

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BarbS (Mar 23, 2014)

Spectacular wood. And I like the small, beaded foot on the inverted bowl picture. Beautiful piece, David!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 24, 2014)

awesome piece doc--- awesome wood mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2014)

It's a beaut!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 24, 2014)

That's sharp. Patrick is just gonna go crazy over this I bet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 24, 2014)

Another stunning piece of work ! Beautiful chunk of wood you had to work with !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

